# Teichfilter und Bachlauf



## velos (14. Apr. 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde mir dann morgen wohl einen Teichfilter gönnen und hab mal eine Frage euch.
Das mit dem Druckfilter kann ich (glaube ich) lassen, da ca 3m vom Teich ein großer __ Buchsbaum steht und ich einen normalen Teichfilter dort verstecken kann.
Bei diesem Filter ist eine 3m langer Schlauch mit Pumpe.
Ich würde den Filter ca. 0,5m höher stellen als Wasserspiegel-Teich und der Schlauch würde auf ca. 4m verlängert werden müssen. Der Teich ist 65cm tief.
Das Wasser würde dann vom 0,5m höher stehenden Filter in einen Bachlauf und von dort aus wieder in den Teich fließen.

Was meint ihr, schaffen die Pumpen die bei diesen Filtern sind das?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Frank (14. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichfilter und Bachlauf*

Hallo Peter,

hmmm ohne genauere Angaben ist das schwer zu beurteilen. 
Man müsste schon wissen, was für eine Pumpe das ist. 
Aber im Normalfall würde ich schon sagen, das sie das schafft, die Frage ist nur, wieviel Wasser noch ankommt. 
Um das herauszubekommen, sind die meisten Pumpen mit einer Tabelle versehen. Einer sogenannten Kennlinie. 
Ist die bei der Pumpe, die dir vorschwebt angegeben?

Bei der Berechnung der Höhe spielt es übrigens keine Rolle wie tief der Teich ist. 
Auschlaggebend ist das Maß von der Wasseroberfläche bis zur höchsten zu fördernden Stelle.


----------

